# A note about the forum on test weekend



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

I wanted to let you all know that we have been contacted by NCEES, and asked very politely to consider turning the board off immediately after the exam for a day or two, to keep anyone from posting something they shouldnt (i.e. test questions).

We want to be good partners with our NCEES friends(they were actually very complimentary of the site) so I wanted to inform you that the board will most likely be shut down the day of the exam. It is usually dead around here on the weekends, so I am not that concerned about Saturday/Sunday, and we dont have that many EIT takers for it to really matter(in regard to Saturday).

I really am not wild about shutting the site off. I dont believe in the "punish the many" for the consequences of a "few." But I understand their concern. I also dont want them to make the cut score +1 on top of whatever RoadGuy makes

We dont want anyone to get in "trouble" regarding talking about the exam, my recommendation is that in general, all we should really say is that it was easy,hard, about the same level of difficulty as last time, etc.

More than likely NCEES will have some people monitoring the site next week, and I have asked all the moderators to be around in case something slips by and needs to be edited.

We havent really had to edit many posts since we started this place 6 months ago, and I think the only people that have been "banned" have been computer programmed spam bots, so I dont forsee any problems.

You should be able to edit any post you make if you are worried about something (next week) and most should also be able to delete their own posts if you need to. You can also "report" posts to a moderator, which sends an email to all the mods and then it can be reviewed.

Good luck to those of you taking it also on Friday.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2006)

There will be moderation on this site at a high level even after it is turned back on. We don't want anyone to post something they shouldn't, even if it's not intentional.

&lt;span style='color:blue'&gt;My theory =

&lt;span style='color:red'&gt;Acceptable:&lt;/span&gt; How do you solve a trapezoidal open channel for depth?

&lt;span style='color:red'&gt;Not Acceptable:&lt;/span&gt; What did you get for the problem that had a trapezoidal open channel with n=0.0xx and a x.5 to 1 slope, etc. etc.&lt;/span&gt;


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

Blu's gonna drop the bizomb on the hezzy...


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 25, 2006)

can we open a window with members' only and password needed to log in? I have passed the exam, but I could be of help w/ specific questions after the whole thing comes down this Friday and there's people crying and getting ready to jump from a bridge...

just an idea.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

I think you will still be able to "see" the board.

Anyone thinking of killing themselves, please send Dr. Franz a PM, he will be our deisgnated suicide watch member

:suicide:


----------



## benbo (Oct 25, 2006)

NCEES: Pay attention

grade the exams A.S.A.P., &amp; using 75% &amp; up, and 40% &amp; down, let those know THEN if they PASSED/FAILED, then those on the border can wait for cut scores. Easy?

When NCEES emailed did you tell them you would shut down the forum if they would do the above?

It's only fair.


----------



## conradbl (Oct 25, 2006)

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2006)

Art and I'm chompin' at the bit


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 26, 2006)

singlespeed will be there

and possibly next April too :suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

VTE, will hold down the fort here tomorrow.

PS - I stamped a set of drawings yesterday (stormwater permit), and it's every bit as cool as you were expecting. Go pass that thing boys!


----------



## EnviroMe (Oct 26, 2006)

EnviroMe will be there! Good Luck everybody!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 26, 2006)

MA_PE will be thining of you guys while slaving away at the mill tomorrow.

Good luck and may the forces be with you.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 26, 2006)

NCcarguy.....Is on test #3!!!!! I'm pretty stressed about it!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2006)

TEST TAKERS.

when we turn the posting back on,

If someone asks you questions about the test, do not take the bait.

Remember your NCEES agreement. It's not worth it.

Someone who has not taken the test has signed no such agreement, so asking what is on there is not against any policy, HOWEVER, if you have taken the test, it IS against your agreement to tell them any part of them exam.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 29, 2006)

I took STRI, AGAIN! :drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2006)

alright posting permissions for all should be back up


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2007)

_just bumping for anyone new._

We will have the board offline for most users Friday &amp; Saturday AM.

Veteran Members will have some limited access to the STB forum on test day.

We'll go back online sometime Saturday night for Senior Members, and then everyone else on Monday.

Please everyone watch what you "say/type" the week after the exam as there will be people from NCEES here lurking.

Thanks and Good Luck to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 16, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> TEST TAKERS.
> when we turn the posting back on,
> 
> If someone asks you questions about the test, do not take the bait.
> ...


I just quoted myself. That rocks.


----------



## Freon (Apr 16, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Sapper is taking it.



Sapper,

Are you taking the exam "In Theather"; or are you taking the exam on R&amp;R?

Freon


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 17, 2007)

Freon, this is an old thread from the last exam that RG bumped back up.

Sapper took it and passed the October exam.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm taking it alos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Ssshhhh ... be vewy, vewy quiet. I am huntin wabbit. Uh huhuhuhuhuhuhuh ....






JR


----------



## Freon (Apr 19, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Freon, this is an old thread from the last exam that RG bumped back up.
> Sapper took it and passed the October exam.



I thought I saw that Sapper passed last time around, but I assumed that old age was catching up to me...Time to cancel the CAT Scan.

Freon


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 19, 2007)

im not taking it this time so this is kinda what I've been doing instead of studying


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

okay for the most part I have temporarily removed the ability to post here. Please bear with us for a day or two.

Thanks and pray for out test takers today!  :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 20, 2007)

Halfway to lunchtime kids - keep at it!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

okay we should be back on,

today was a f-cked up day, sorry it took me so long to get it back online..


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm glad it's over. Now for the WAIT


----------



## rcurras (Apr 22, 2007)

In case of the worst, would be enough time to re-apply (PE) for October 2008?

Thanks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe there is ample time to re-apply in all states. How much you have to pay and the number of hoops to jump through varies considerably I think.

In my state (Vermont) once you are approved to take the exam with the state, if you need to retake it, you just re-register with ELSES.


----------



## kioti1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Think positive, you passed.

It's like the whole innocent until proven guilty, you passed until NCEES proves otherwise.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Easier said than done. I walked out of the exam room feeling cocky enough to take on a bear. Then over the weeks I began second guessing my answers to questions. Got myself in a real panic from time to time.


----------



## Bigwolf (Apr 22, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Easier said than done. I walked out of the exam room feeling cocky enough to take on a bear. Then over the weeks I began second guessing my answers to questions. Got myself in a real panic from time to time.



I'm guilty as charged also. By the time Califorina got around to releasing results, I had gone from possibly passing to completely failing in my head many times over. It is an intimidating wait---unfortunately, it's part of the process and everyone has to go through it (as least 8 weeks of it).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2007)

"The Wait" is as much a rite of passage as the exam itself. Plus it usually drums up new members around here.


----------



## grover (Apr 23, 2007)

"The Wait" is THE most frustrating thing- I still can't understand why it takes 3 months to run a scantron. Can't we just scan our own tests as we walk out the door, and find out immediately?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

grover said:


> "The Wait" is THE most frustrating thing- I still can't understand why it takes 3 months to run a scantron. Can't we just scan our own tests as we walk out the door, and find out immediately?


grover --

NCEES uses a grading technique called "equating" that is supposed to ensure that exam 'difficulty' is maintained from exam-to-exam with different questions based on how the group performs. So, an instantaneous score isn't possible.

Having said that I certainly do NOT believe it should take 2-3 months to receive scores. If anything, the 'equating' process should be mostly automated and any additional time taken to review scores should be based on aberrations or 'errors' that arise during the grading process.

At my job we have a statistical tool called FLUCL that evaluates analytical data. It determines the 95% UCL for that data set based on 27 different statistical methods - meaning it runs each one and then selects the method the 'fits' the best based on all information. I wouldn't think it would be that difficult to have the 'equating' method set up in the same manner.

But then again, who would think it takes 4-yrs of experience to qualify to sit for a professional exam ??

JR


----------



## gatormech_e (Apr 23, 2007)

all i know is that i hope that the equating works in my favor...


----------



## ktulu (Apr 23, 2007)

gatormech_e said:


> all i know is that i hope that the equating works in my favor...


:th_rockon:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2007)

grover said:


> "The Wait" is THE most frustrating thing- I still can't understand why it takes 3 months to run a scantron. Can't we just scan our own tests as we walk out the door, and find out immediately?


Ladies and gentlemen - our first results wait rant. I had 9 AM today in the mod's pool. Time to pay up DV.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn.

I said it would take until Tuesday. I'm way off.


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2007)

It seems I wake up every morning now doubting my answer to another problem. Like VTEnviro said my feeling is getting gloomier every day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2007)

Beyond doubting my answers, I even got jittery thinking that I screwed up my answer sheet - didn't erase completely, skipped one, bubbled C when I wanted B, etc.


----------



## frazil (Apr 23, 2007)

^me too! The wait was the worst part of the whole thing.


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2007)

The worst part of the wait is when NCEES is done, some states have released results, and you are sitting there for another 2-3-4 weeks  i still don't get it.

but add me to the list of those that felt pretty good walking out of the exam, then was half expecting a fail letter by the time results came. yet ASSED2:

I'm glad we have this forum to commiserate about it!


----------



## grover (Apr 23, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Ladies and gentlemen - our first results wait rant. I had 9 AM today in the mod's pool. Time to pay up DV.


6 months later, and I'm STILL pissed about it!


----------

